# angels and discus?



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

hey can i put small angels and a small discus together? i have the tanks space for them but no plants. also have a gourami.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've heard Angels nip at the Discus though I see them together all the time. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Angels are better kept in cooler water than discus. Around 80F for angels, no lower than 84F for discus and 86F for juveniles. Check the discus sub forum for a link to Vern Archer's site which has a lot of excellent info from one of the top discus keepers in North America.


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks! you guys just saved my discus's life


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

in my view, i would not put discus in an angel tank but one or two small angels in a discuss tank should be ok if the tank is nicely planted and has lots of covers. you basically maintain a discus tank and have one or two angel for variation. if the angels get aggressive, then separate them from discus. even small angels can be so aggressive that it can chase down a bigger discus so observe the behavior. 

i have seen few youtube videos where people have them together


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

If you really want them; try GTA Fish Tank's advice with a combination of BillD's

Overall behaviour must be supervised


----------

